# spares



## 2007NNBS (Aug 10, 2011)

can i run a set of spare tires and wheels off a car on my trailer. i thought i could considering the light weight of the boat and trailer. thanks in advance


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 10, 2011)

I wouldn't put donuts on it if that's what your talking about. They'd cary the weight but most are only rated for 35-40 mph


----------



## Butthead (Aug 11, 2011)

You "could" hypothetically. There are plenty out there that are rated up to 55mph for use on passenger vehicles, so on a very light trailer and boat combo, you would probably be okay for a little while. I just don't think they're designed to be used as a permanent use tire and may not stand up to longterm use.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Are they the same bolt pattern?

The side of the road is not a good place to discover that they aren't. [-X


----------



## 2007NNBS (Aug 11, 2011)

yeah they are the dounuts...i wasnt sure i had a matching set and they bolt right up


----------



## GTS225 (Aug 11, 2011)

Personally, I would strongly suggest you double, or triple-check the two lug patterns. There is more than one instance of a metric and SAE pattern being close enough to bolt on, but they still aren't right, and to use a metric pattern on an SAE hub is a hazardous, or even dangerous practice.

The "donut" spares do have a good rim on them, it's the tire that is not rated for long-term, or high speed use. Once you wear that "donut" tire out, it's not a problem to have a regular tire mounted up, and continue using the rim.

Roger


----------

